# Popular TOT costumes of 2013



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't been keeping up as much lately. What are the popular TOT costumes we'll see this year? Should we expect anything particularly new?


----------



## JOwenR2 (Oct 21, 2013)

My Son is going as Captain America (the boy is named after the guy) and daughter is going to be Doc McStuffins. I'm stoked that they picked their own things and have stuck by their decisions, They are 2 and 5 it's a big thing for them


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Doc McStuffins? _*Googles*_ Looks like I need to brush up on preschool shows.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Considering what the temperature will be that night, I predict we'll see a lot of "winter coat":googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The Haunted Campground we attended had 600 or so kids. I saw several minecraft outfits and a bunch of Mario and Luigis. There were a few superhero outfits as well, and then your typical ones you see every year. First year I have seen multiple people in those spandex sock suits though. That was a first for me.


----------



## jeffreyb (Oct 8, 2013)

The minions are adorable and very "in" this year 
http://www.trendyhalloween.com/Despicable-Me-2-Minion-Infant-Toddler-Costume-P17667.aspx?afid=38


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Last year I saw a bunch of princess costumes. I saw a few power rangers (my nerd-side) was really happy to see that...and of course loads of devils and demons. A few zombies were sprinkled here and there....


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Saw a ton of kids dressed in regular clothes, no effort what so ever on costumes...pretty disappointing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We got a variety showing up at our door and almost everyone was in costume or makeup. One of the best was a teen girl in day of the dead makeup and costume.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Our haunt had quite a few kids dressed in their football uniforms.....I don't consider that a "costume" but whatever works I suppose.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We saw hordes of zombies. A real invasion this year. One young man came up in a sheriffs costume. I said nice costume, and my son asked, "Are you Rick?" The kid was so happy and said, "Yes, thank you! You are the first person tonight who knows who I am." I'm glad we could make the kid happy. Saw a lot of kids that I didn't know who they were. My kids said I need to start watching the kids movies so I would know who the toters were. Hey, I would have known a Teenage Munition Ninja Turtle if I had seen one. I think that's the last kids movie I went to. I think the best costume of the night was a chihuahua in a chicken costume. I want to find one for my dog.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Seemed like mostly princesses this year, lots of super heroes especially Cap. A few ninjas. The best I saw was a kid who was a trashman carrying a trashcan with the kid being in the can and the trashman being a dummy. My second favorite was a kid who was a robot with the classic dryer vent arms and legs, but the best part was the heart shaped push light on his chest.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw a kid dressed as a FedEx box and thought it was pretty clever.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

We had the Marios and Luigis, a kid dressed as bacon, and one with a pretty cool steampunk costume.


----------

